# cambiar ficha del monitor



## chaky2007 (Feb 12, 2007)

hola a todos, soy nuevo y no tengo ni la mas palida idea, asi q no se rian, tengo un monitor crt samsung syncmaster 550v y como todos tiene una salida de 15 pins y quisiera cambiarlo a rca o vga u algo parecido  
o sino me conformo con saber que hace cada pin....
desde ya muchas gracias, de verdad necesito a ayuda, es para un regalo....


saludos


----------



## JV (Feb 13, 2007)

Hola chaky2007, En este sitio vas a encontrar información util:

http://www.hardwarebook.información/

Saludos..


----------



## chaky2007 (Feb 13, 2007)

gracias por el link, pero como ya les dije no entiendo nada. 
ya se para que sirve cada pin por lo que ya se donde va cada cable, pero no se como unir todos los cables en otro conector ya sea rca, es decir teniendo el cable rca de video tengo que colocarle alrededor de 6 cables, como hago???

otra duda, 

Pin  Name   Dir  Description  Impedance/Level  
1  RED        Red Video  75 Ω, 0.7 V p-p  
2  GREEN    Green Video  75 Ω, 0.7 V p-p  
3  BLUE      Blue Video  75 Ω, 0.7 V p-p  
4  ID2        Monitor ID Bit 2  
5  GND       Ground  
6  RGND     Red Ground  
7  GGND     Green Ground  
8  BGND     Blue Ground  
9  KEY  -    Key (No pin)  
10  SGND    Sync Ground  
11  ID0      Monitor ID Bit 0  
12  ID1 or SDA    Monitor ID Bit 1  
13  HSYNC or CSYNC    Horizontal Sync (or Composite Sync)  
14  VSYNC                  Vertical Sync  
15  ID3 or SCL         Monitor ID Bit 3  


lo que me queda en duda es cuales son los que tendria q colocar... 1,2,3,5,6,7 y 8 o el resto son necesarios???? 

otra duda, el 9 en este esquema no va, pero en otro q vi por ahi el 9 iba y el 4 no, 

si me pueden pasar alguna precision de la conexión me hacen un gran favor... 

saludos


----------



## heli (Feb 14, 2007)

¿Para que quieres poner un RCA en el cable del monitor?.
NO se puede conectar un monitor de ordenador a un TV o vídeo doméstico. Las señales que usan unos y otros son incompatibles, necesitarías un circuito bastante complejo para adaptarlas.
La TV funciona a 15 Khz de frecuencia de líneas y 50 Hz de cuadros, esas señales van superpuestas sobre la señal de vídeo, compuesto a su vez por la luminacia y la crominancia. Eso es lo que hay normalmente en un RCA o BNC. El ancho de banda suele ser 5 Mhz (la tv PAL tiene 625 líneas).
Los monitores de ordenador usan alrededor de 35 Khz de frecuencia de líneas y entre 60 y 120 Hz para cuadros, los sincronismos van separados en dos cables y pueden tener distintas polaridades según el modo de vídeo, hay tres señales de vídeo independientes R, G y B una para cada color. El ancho de banda (que depende de la resolución) es de más de 120 Mhz.
Aunque existen programas que configuran el ordenador a 15Khz y 50Hz para hacerlo compatible con la TV la resolución se ve limitada a 640x800 pixels y la calidad se reduce mucho.


----------



## chaky2007 (Feb 19, 2007)

me mataste, no sabia todo eso pero bue.. te explico. en la web encontre un lugar..

http://www.myhometheater.homestead.com/vgacable.html 

donde hablan de sto luego de conectar el vga al rgb se puede conectar al dvd (igual dicen q no se puede) por que conecta no transformadorrma.. pero igual voy a hacer la prueba... o otra opcion es usar una video que cambia de formato automaticamente...

a probar total me va a costar unas monedas..
bue

saludos y gracias a todos


----------



## capitanp (Feb 19, 2007)

chaky2007 dijo:
			
		

> me mataste, no sabia todo eso pero bue.. te explico. en la web encontre un lugar..
> 
> http://www.myhometheater.homestead.com/vgacable.html
> 
> ...




este es del pc a un tv con esa entrada el HD-15 es macho


Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 19, 2007)

ademas no funciona, bueno si a medias, algo se ve mal, pero se ve una imagen doble desinclonizada e inestable


----------



## chaky2007 (Feb 19, 2007)

capitanp.... lo invierto, 


tiopepe123 Publicado: Lun Feb 19, 2007 5:04 pm    Asunto:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ademas no funciona, bueno si a medias, algo se ve mal, pero se ve una imagen doble desinclonizada e inestable 


porque lo de la imagen....???/


saludos y gracias por el aporte


----------



## superdat (Feb 24, 2010)

Lo que necesitas se llama TV-ENCODER


----------

